# Interesting Australian probiotic(yogurt) study



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

Hi A new study in Australian Medical Journal http://www.ausfoodnews.com.au/db/node/36455 Show that L.Rhamnosus GG (culturelle) in U.S. Vaalia yoghurt in Australia Stopped the growth of harmful bacteria in the gut. I find it interesting because they only ate 100g. per day(half a small tub) I have always wondered whether by taking capsules we were overdosing on bugs and that caused bloting and pain in some people.Worth a try.(Gilly is now gilly07 due to reregistering.)


----------

